# SaltDogg spreader putting down to much salt



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

We do not do a ton of salting but just picked up a small SaltDogg spreader to help with the few accounts we do do it for. Its a tailgate mount with a 331lbs capacity. 
Its a good little spreader my biggest complaint is that it drops too much salt. We can vary the spread distance from about 3'-30'. The only way to reduce the amount of salt that comes out is to reduce the spreader distance which doesn't help. We would like to be able to keep the spreader distance out to 30' but reduce the amount of salt that it throws.
Has anyone figured out how to do this?


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

ummmm....drive faster


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

all ferris;2069938 said:


> ummmm....drive faster


I know that, but these places are smaller lots and you really can't do that safely, especially when it's icy


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Erik1981;2069940 said:


> I know that, but these places are smaller lots and you really can't do that safely, especially when it's icy


Install a baffle.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Set the spreader for full everything, then work the power switch on, off, on, off. I've salted this way for years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's something I never expected to hear..........a SaltDogg spreading too MUCH salt.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

Freshwater;2069945 said:


> Set the spreader for full everything, then work the power switch on, off, on, off. I've salted this way for years.


Will have to try this, although there is a delay when it's turned on so I'm not sure how well it will work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Erik1981;2069940 said:


> I know that, but these places are smaller lots and you really can't do that safely, especially when it's icy


Salt backwards

May choke down the throat with something to restrict flow to spinner.


----------



## Erik1981 (Mar 19, 2013)

1olddogtwo;2070010 said:


> Salt backwards
> 
> May choke down the throat with something to restrict flow to spinner.


I was thinking about that just unsure what to use. PVC pipe probably has to thick of sidewalls? Any other ideas?


----------



## ReddensLawnCare (Jan 11, 2011)

What model is it


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

The problem is the lack of auger type control. Therefore, it's gravity fed, and spread through the spinner.

I had a TSG07 and was one of the last units before they implemented the electric chute to close off the salt from hitting the spinner. By the sound of the 331# of salt capacity, it certainly sounds like a lower model. As well, if the higher priced units (better, bigger, etc. etc) don't have the ability to restrict the flow of material, then the lower units wouldn't either. 

You'd have to rig up something if anything at all could be done.


----------



## maxwell (Nov 5, 2005)

Toss a couple of wet rags in it...that will slow things down


----------

